# Laspass plugin not working in Firefox



## poobrain (Sep 16, 2014)

I installed the Laspass plugin for Firefox v31.0 (from pkg ng) on FreeBSD 10 and PC-BSD 10.  In both cases, Lastpass would not load any of my data (sites, identities, notes, etc) from the Lastpass cloud.  I've opened a case with Laspass.  Any other users experiencing this?


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup.  I installed LastPass on a friend's computer.  When it didn't work I asked about it on their forums and others complained about the same problem, especially those running FreeBSD.


----------



## poobrain (Sep 16, 2014)

Good news!  Lastpass support came through.  Downloading https://lastpass.com/dlpre worked for me.

FWIW, Lastpass support told me "we do not explicitly support the BSD line of Linux flavors"


----------

